
SenCSs 0.7 (CSS Baseline framework) is out - kilian
http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/sencss/sencss-0-7-is-out/
======
callahad
Doesn't seem to work too well on webkit-based browsers. Each <h3> on
<http://sencss.kilianvalkhof.com/> shifts the baseline up a few pixels.

~~~
kilian
You're right, I've pushed a fix :) Thanks

